# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى العاب الكمبيوتر و الـPlaystation >  شغل ألعاب Playstation 2 على جهازك

## حسان القضاة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

انفراد شغل ألعاب ( Playstation 2 ) على جهازك الخاص 

نبدأ على بركة الرحمن 
























ان شاء الله يكون الشرح وافى 

Download Now - تحميل برنامج الشرح 

http://www.freehostina.com/1458BAZ7NRGZ/Pcsx2.rar

دمتم فى رعاية رب العالمين

----------


## جسر الحياة

الله يعطيك ألف عافيه
مجهود رائع

----------


## The Gentle Man

رائع جدا
يسلموا حسان

----------


## MR.X

Thanks ya man .mashkor

----------


## زهره التوليب

مشكور

----------


## عُبادة

شكرا حسان

----------


## Ultimate

مشكوووووووووووووووور  اخوي

----------

